# Black Friday



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:egg: All I'm going to say, Is that "black Friday" starting really Thursday nite, at an IHOP within throwing distance of the Mall and WalMart ain't no joke. No joke at all..........


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

No kidding we went to WM this am at 5:00 omg we had to park across the street at Wendy's wife got bumped couple times with a cart lady behind her kept saying sorry wife said once more and she gonna wish she never got out bed.lol


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

I did my BF shopping online this year. I ordered a grand total of one thing. Adoram has a Samsung BT headset for free after MIR so I ordered one. http://deals.adorama.com/ if anyone is interested.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

we went to a few places it was actually civilized every where we went. we got some good deals on a few things too


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I went hunting!! lol


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

i slept.... then went to shot my bow..


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Ohh, I worked. It was hell in Khakis and a button down.


----------

